
Ask HN: Am I Technical enough to be the Technical Co-founder? - Blackstone4
I am looking for on advice on how technical does a technical co-founder have to be.<p>Is my background enough?<p>My experience:<p>- MEng Engineering Maths (learnt MATLAB, Java, C, Prolog and Haskell as well as Linux)<p>- Software engineer &gt;2years (Java, SQL, Linux)<p>- Quantitative analyst ~2.5 years (VBA and Excel)<p>- Investment professional ~4 years (Excel)<p>In my spare time I&#x27;ve been learning React.js, node&#x2F;javascript and GraphQL. I&#x27;ve been building an MVP with Graph.cool as the backend. I&#x27;m also okay in python.<p>So am I Technical enough to be a Technical Co-founder? I have a potential non-technical co-founder lined up to start the business with.
======
byoung2
Kinda depends on what you're building...for a todo list app, definitely, for
an autonomous robot that performs brain surgery, maybe not.

~~~
Blackstone4
Fair point - it would be a data intensive investor portal which also serves up
PDFs. My goal further down the line is to have advanced analytics but the
initial services would be fairly rudimentary and I feel like I could build
it..... it just might take longer

------
sharemywin
Are you technical enough to build the MVP then I don't see the problem?

~~~
Blackstone4
Yeah I think I could build an okay MVP. It wont be shiny but it'll work

------
Blackstone4
Any constructive advice would be more than welcome

